# "The Genius of Beethoven"



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I seem to have spent three hours of my life tonight watching the riveting BBC series "The Genius of Beethoven" on YouTube. This is FAR better than any movie on Beethoven I've seen, and is almost entirely historically truthful and accurate. Very powerful stuff, getting quite uncomfortable near the end. Here's a link to the first part of three:


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

My wife and I watched this some time back when it was mentioned here in another thread. I did enjoy it and it does seem pretty accurate. The BBC always does a good job on the documentaries. Certainly worth mentioning again so maybe some new members would see it.

Kevin


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

The BBC also has documentaries on Bach, Mozart, Händel, Haydn etcetera. They seem pretty accurate indeed.
I've enjoyed them a lot.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I watched the Beethoven documentary a few days ago and it was excellent. I don't know how accurate it was, as I didn't take the time to check for facts, but it kept me intrigued the entire time. I'd recommend it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw this when it was first broadcast. Really good.

There has been a superb documentary of Bach recently with John Elliot Gardiner. That is compulsory and compulsive viewing.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

What annoyed me with both the Bach documentary and the Frederick the Great one is that neither touched on their meeting.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

starry said:


> What annoyed me with both the Bach documentary and the Frederick the Great one is that neither touched on their meeting.


If you haven't already seen it, you might enjoy James Gaines's "Evening in the Palace of Reason." The book's chapters alternate between Bach and Frederick as it develops a picture of the heart and mind of Enlightenment Germany. I read it awhile back and thought it was pretty entertaining.

http://www.amazon.com/Evening-Palac...qid=1386009309&sr=8-1&keywords=bach+frederick


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I just watched this documentary, and I liked it a lot. I expected a more sweeping, poppy style which would appeal to the average viewer. But the colours and tones and commentary are gritty and precise, and that makes it really watchable for music lovers. It's almost like a film with a little musical commentary by the side from the "host". My only complaint (minor one) is the exclusion of the 7th and 8th symphonies.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

And one of Mozart in the exact same format:


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Blancrocher said:


> If you haven't already seen it, you might enjoy James Gaines's "Evening in the Palace of Reason." The book's chapters alternate between Bach and Frederick as it develops a picture of the heart and mind of Enlightenment Germany. I read it awhile back and thought it was pretty entertaining.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Evening-Palac...qid=1386009309&sr=8-1&keywords=bach+frederick


Yes I've heard of the book (not read it yet), I just thought the documentaries might have touched on it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

StevenOBrien said:


> And one of Mozart in the exact same format:


Thanks Steven. Watched the Mozart three-parter this evening. Quite nice and again, from what I know, pretty accurate. But I still like that movie as well!

BTW the book _Evening in the Palace of Reason _is great. It uses the JS Bach/ Frederick the Great meeting as a kernel to describe the collision of two cultures -- Bach the old, Frederick the new. In reading about their lives, I'd choose Bach's in an instant. Poor Frederick!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

starry said:


> What annoyed me with both the Bach documentary and the Frederick the Great one is that neither touched on their meeting.


Did it have any bearing on JSB's music?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

KenOC said:


> I seem to have spent three hours of my life tonight watching the riveting BBC series "The Genius of Beethoven" on YouTube. This is FAR better than any movie on Beethoven I've seen, and is almost entirely historically truthful and accurate. Very powerful stuff, getting quite uncomfortable near the end. Here's a link to the first part of three:


I watched this a couple of years ago, but now I can't recall why it would be uncomfortable near the end. Was it stuff about his nephew?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm half way through part II. How am I supposed to get any work done? The actor who portrays Beethoven annoyed me at first but has since grown on me considerably. A very entertaining look into his life.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched this about a year ago, as well as the Tchaikovsky and Mozart ones, very good stuff.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I just finished Part II. I was nearly in tears by the conclusion. I'm saving Part III for this evening. This is so wonderfully done, and while I will certainly watch the specials on other composers, I just don't have the emotional bond to them that I do with Beethoven. 

On another note, I'm fascinated by the premieres of both his 9th and his 5th/6th. Given the chance to travel back in time and attend only of those evenings, which would you select? I don't know if that's a question I could even answer.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> I just finished Part II. I was nearly in tears but the conclusion. I'm saving Part III for this evening. This is so wonderfully done, and while I will certainly watch the specials on other composers, I just don't have the emotional bond to them that I do with Beethoven.


Part III pulls on the heart-strings the most. So, if you were tear-jerky for II....

It really is so tastefully done.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I would definitely attend the 5th/6th evening, even it was a cold one. You see, Beethoven could still conduct in those days, plus I don't think I would have liked the 9th on first hearing - I don't think I am that discerning a listener!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> I would definitely attend the 5th/6th evening, even it was a cold one. You see, Beethoven could still conduct in those days, plus I don't think I would have liked the 9th on first hearing - I don't think I am that discerning a listener!


Ok. Here's the plan. You see the 5th and 6th. I'll do the 9th. But for God's sake, bring your smart phone. I expect to see a recording in the near future and I'll certainly reciprocate.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

shangoyal said:


> I would definitely attend the 5th/6th evening, even it was a cold one. You see, Beethoven could still conduct in those days, plus I don't think I would have liked the 9th on first hearing - I don't think I am that discerning a listener!


I shudder to think how bad the performances were. Complex and difficult works that nobody had ever heard, and one rehearsal!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> Ok. Here's the plan. You see the 5th and 6th. I'll do the 9th. But for God's sake, bring your smart phone. I expect to see a recording in the near future and I'll certainly reciprocate.


Smart phone? I would probably pay a whole team of film-makers to record it... with the latest digital sound and about ninety-seven cameras...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I shudder to think how bad the performances were. Complex and difficult works that nobody had ever heard, and one rehearsal!


Yeah, but I guess I would like to be in that Viennese music hall just to see the musicians flailing with the new music - that itself has a unique charm, seeing music evolve.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

By the way, did any of you notice how when Beethoven plays the finale of the Moonlight sonata in the docu, he begins the first phrase in a slightly slower tempo and only speeds up after a couple of seconds. Also seems to go from say, piano to forte. Sounded unique and interesting to me.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I shudder to think how bad the performances were. Complex and difficult works that nobody had ever heard, and one rehearsal!


Well. Just for that you are not allowed to use my time machine. :lol:

I've heard this frequently and don't doubt it for a second. We're very spoiled with 20th century technology and recordings. But still. Can you imagine actually being there? My god.

And that poor oboe player in the special. Did they purposely make him look like a buffoon?


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> By the way, did any of you notice how when Beethoven plays the finale of the Moonlight sonata in the docu, he begins the first phrase in a slightly slower tempo and only speeds up after a couple of seconds. Also seems to go from say, piano to forte. Sounded unique and interesting to me.


That's Ronald Brautigam I think. I have his recording of Beethoven's sonatas and they're very good. Good documentary too!


----------

